# New to a .357 mag



## Bravo357 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello guys I'm new here on this forum and new to this 357 mag I just got.
The Gun is a Taurus 689 357 magnum I got from my mother in law. She told me the gun
Hasn't been fired in 15 years and has been stored In a Briefecase since then. It wAs only fired on 2 new years.
The revolver is like in brand new condition the stainless steel is very shiny there's 
Not a single scratch on the revolver. The wood grip is In great condition and looks new.
According to the serial number it's a 1989 model.

My question is since the gun has been stored for 15 years what precautions should I take on
Firing it? Take it to a gun shop have it Inspected? Or clean it myself?
And if someone knows more info on the gun would be great! And the value of
This gun even though Im not gonna sell it.

Here are some pics..


----------



## Tgodwin6890 (Jan 13, 2012)

any way to find out the year the gun was made? the older the better, usually raises the value. and nice gun by the way. I myself have 2 1948 colt pythons. love em.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

this gun is a shooter, not much collectors value to it. clean it and shoot it.


----------



## Bravo357 (Jan 13, 2012)

According to the serial it's a 1989 model. But my mother in law says Its older around 30. Ted That's what I plan on Doing just shoot it on the weekends with family and all.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

It’s a high-powered revolver so have it checked out and clean it before you shoot it 

If something goes wrong it may take your hand with it so have it checked first


----------



## Bravo357 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yea that's what I'm gonna do I'm gonna take to my local shop and have em check it out.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Bravo357 said:


> Yea that's what I'm gonna do I'm gonna take to my local shop and have em check it out.


since you are new to this gun , lemme help you out a little.... your taurus 689 is basicly a copy of the smith and wesson 686 but with a vent rib.

here is a video of a basic S&W revolver check out. 
Gunsmith - How to inspect a Smith & Wesson revolver - YouTube

having owned my own shop, based on the pics posted, i would feel comfortable shooting this gun without any further inspection, but if you do the inspections on the video yourself, you can rest easily shooting it and gain some knowledge and confidence in your own ability to inspect a used revolver.


----------



## Bravo357 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow thanks Ted, that video helped out alot I'm gonna do those inspections once i get back home. Thanks alot!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Tgodwin6890 said:


> any way to find out the year the gun was made? the older the better, usually raises the value. and nice gun by the way. I myself have 2 1948 colt pythons. love em.


They didn't make Colt Pythons until 1955. :smt033

The Taurus 689 357 magnum is not a real collector value gun. I would clean it up good and enjoy it.:mrgreen:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Baldy said:


> They didn't make Colt Pythons until 1955. :smt033
> 
> The Taurus 689 357 magnum is not a real collector value gun. I would clean it up good and enjoy it.:mrgreen:


this fact makes the above pythons VERY collectable!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Clean it. SHOOT it.

I had one and foolishly let it go on a trade.
It was an awesome gun. Tight and accurate.

It's an almost exact copy of a S&W.

AFS


----------

